

WebRTConf - adambrault
https://tito.io/&yet/webrtconf-2013
Our company, &#38;yet, put on RealtimeConf and RedisConf and we do a lot of realtime-focused consulting using a variety of technologies.<p>We've been playing with WebRTC for a year. We have a lot of friends doing interesting things with it.<p>Seems like it's gaining a ton of steam, so we've decided to host a one-day conference on WebRTC the day before RealtimeConf (and the day after RedisConf) in Portland this October.<p>We're going to be looking for some great talks and demos and we'll announce a call for speakers in the next month or so.<p>If you've been playing with WebRTC or are building a product that uses it, it would be great to have you there!
======
metajack
&yet put on a great RealtimeConf for two years running. I heard only good
things about the pre-conference RedisConf they did last year, so I think a
WebRTC conference will be a huge success.

